# The magic chef is magic !!



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Everyone told us the first thing we needed to do in 'Pooh' was ditch the magic chef. So without due course we trundled off to magnum motorhomes at Grimsby to buy a new oven and hob yesterday, ready for our week away on thursday (can't wait).

Mike spent all last night extracting the magic chef and putting in new Smev. Didn't like it, didn't fit right, hob was too small,  . Then we started talking about putting in new sink . new worktop etc etc etc. At one o'clock we gave up and went to bed. That is after I had spent all evening mopping up water because we had not switched the fridge off from the previous weekend, didn't think anything of it because the electrics were all off. Freezer and fridge door were left open to air ready for next trip but freezer and fridge had other ideas because the gas was on and tried very hard to maintain temperatures all week dooh !. Another lesson learnt.

Anyway back to the oven we decided this morning to put magic chef back in the hole and restore order to Pooh and return the Smev(hopefully). We bought a cheap pizza from the supermarket to try and lo and behold as if by magic the magic chef cooked it beautifully, a nice crisp bottom, a crunchy topping and and wonderfully soft in the middle. 

Was this a one off or are we going to achieve wonderfully oven cooked food we will keep you informed.  


Hope you all had a good weekend at the bubble car meet we were hoping to take a ride and catch up with everyone but the oven took care of that.

Mike and Jill.


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

We had a magic chef in our econoline - loved it to bits


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Blimey....you WERE lucky...........ask Keith & Sharon, they know ALL about cooking Pizza in a Magic Chef!

As I said on the phone, my sausage rolls used to come out beautifully balckened on the botton and supermarket ready meals ....well, if you weren't careful, the plasitc "heatproof" tray would weld itself to the food therein :roll: 

Have a good hol!

Linda


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Ooooh forgot to tell you I've given in and Mike has bought one of those spat nav, no, splat nav, no, you know tom tom lane lane things, the one that takes you down un-navigable roads in rv's. Sounded such good fun we couldn't resist any longer :wink: 

Jill


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

OOOOO sounds like fun!

Look forward to seeing you wedged on the bridge at Moreton with an HGV then :lol: :lol: 

Been there an' done that! :wink: 

Funny how quick the traffic backs up :roll:


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi foggyparrot. suggest you look at this site for tomtom poi's

http://www.tomtomfree.com/singlePOIfile.htm

and also, for low bridges, and much other useful stuff:

http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/tomtompoi.php

apols for not being clever with links - keep forgetting how to do it!

des


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike and Jill
Glad to hear that your pizza turned out ok.... We know of no-one who has had a decent meal out of a magic chef so if I were you I would take careful notes on how you achieve these miracles and post them on here so that others can also have hot food from an RV :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Out of interest, which cooker did you buy from Smev??? Any link available?? Our "new" oven is out of a caravan which was broken following an accident and as you know it works very well. I fitted it after a disastrous weekends catering where even pizza's came out black on the base and raw on the top, so you (or Jill :wink: ) is to be congratulated for your achievement mate.....

Look forward to seeing you soon

Keith


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Just as an aside, the Spat Nav is the Mitec Mio 710. This one (allegedly) allows you to input all of the dimensions of your vehicle so that it can direct you under those sticky bridges and too narrow lanes and then blame you for using Pounds instead of Euro's for measurements.

Apparently it also shows all RV sites in 24 different European mainland countries (I didn't realise that there were 24 countries on the European mainland!) It also talks to you in 16 different languages which gives it another excuse for directing you the wrong way up the one way street 'do you not understand ze Fronch you deek!'  

I will report, in due course, as to the efficiency or otherwise of this new acquisition.

So thanks for the info on Tom Tom's website Des but, I fear, it may not help us too much. There are about a squillion POI's in the massive databank and all of the low bridges we can lose the air con under anyway.

Deep joy!

Mike


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh Linda,

This Splat Nav has MTC reports so it tells you how many traffic jams your causing 8O !!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Magic chef*

Hi

What is a magic chef? Is it one of those black ovens?

If they are so bad, why do they fit them?

Rapide561


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell
Yes they are those black boxes mate and I think they are fitted because Americans must not cook in their RV's :lol: :lol: 
Maybe takeaway deliveries are easier in the USA......

Keith


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*magic chef cookers*

Hi folks,
we have a similar oven/hob in our rv, an atwood wedgewood, works in the same way. As fulltimers we,(that means me duncan) use the oven a fair bit, providing you keep the temp approx 50 degrees below what you would normally cook at at home and use the top of the oven,we've had no problem. The biggest meal i've cooked was for six people full blown roast with all the trimmings!
However, if you ask queen alfreda(chris), about american cookers, i have memories of "whats the guiness book of records say about time taken to cremate sauages"?
In fairness i would say it's down to trial and error it took a while to get used to it and to understand how they work, totally different to a uk oven, but thats a different story.
Cheers Duncan.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

foggyparrot said:


> Apparently it also shows all RV sites in 24 different European mainland countries (I didn't realise that there were 24 countries on the European mainland!)
> 
> Mike


That got me thinking, so without googling here goes:
UK
Ireland
Portugal
Spain
France
Belgium
Switzerland
Italy
Nederlands
Denmark
Germany
Poland
Checkslovacia
Sweden
Finland
Norway
Bulgaria
Croatia
Greece
Slovakia
Croatia
Romania
Luxemburg

Missing 1 are the baltic states in europe? but then theirs 3 off them.
Who can complete without googling.

Olley

PS just thought of it Albania.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Oven? Who needs an oven? Useful for warming plates, but with the skillet supplied by the skillet ladies at the shows you can cook anything on the top, including roasts. (Makes the best roast potatoes ever).

And with the collapsible toaster, we don't need the grill either, as the toaster does better toast quicker than the grill.

I have idly wondered whether it is possible to replace the (Smev) oven with a convector heater.


----------

